# Issues with the girl I am dating - Seeking Advice



## plomito (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello People, 

I been divorced for two years now, and recently I started to date this girl. She is pretty sweet and friendly, but I noticed recently she started to show her other side. When she gets upset she completely shut down, and make rude comments. Her attitude changes completely and is very hard to talk to her.

For example, the other day she wanted to go to a restaurant, but I was driving my children back to their mother's house. I explained to her my current situation, and she got upset. She told me I ignore her when she wants something, and how I don't care about her feelings. Dude !! I am driving wtf 

We have gone out several times, and she is always expect me to cover the tab. I really don't mind, but after my divorce I was in bad shape financially, and I have worked very hard to bring this situation under control. So yes, once In a while I would love if at least she can split half with me, but nope she does not even offer. If I don't pay, we do not go out.

During the weekends I have asked her to meet with me and we can walk in the park, and spend some time together with my children, but she always say she is tired of does not feel ok and wants to stay home. I don't mind, but then she texts me every 20 minutes "I miss you darling" or "babe what you doing?". Honestly, if you miss me then why you are not here? I get it if she does not want to interact with my children, but the other day she commented about the type of people that goes to that park, and how she prefers parks in other areas. Hey, is all good with me, but again I am trying to build and spend some time with you, and if we do not go to the park where the nice wealthy people hang, then you do not want to go out. 

what y'all think?


----------



## moulinyx (May 30, 2019)

plomito said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I been divorced for two years now, and recently I started to date this girl. She is pretty sweet and friendly, but I noticed recently she started to show her other side. When she gets upset she completely shut down, and make rude comments. Her attitude changes completely and is very hard to talk to her.
> 
> ...


We all suck at fighting fair. Communication is so hard when we all come from different backgrounds which shapes how we react to things. 

My husband used to completely shut down when we would argue until I learned how to talk to him/how he needs to be talked to in order to create a conducive environment for moving past our fight. Have you tried acknowledging that she is mad and asking why she is upset? She sounds like someone who is so used to not being "heard" that she just bottles it up. My husband used to do the same rude comments as well. This suggestion is *really hard* and may not be appropriate for your relationship, but ive had success saying things like "I love you and just want to understand how you feel and why" or suggesting to table the conversation for 5 minutes so we can collect our thoughts. 

Your example about her being upset about not being available the second she wanted to go out to each seems really immature or like she cannot understand that you do have other commitments aside from her. Have you thought about trying to bring up that argument to ask how she would have wanted you to respond in a perfect world? Maybe that will give you some insight and allow the two of you to discuss some important topics and set realistic expectations. The financial stuff would be smart to bring up as well. Many women expect the dates to be paid for by the man, but if this is a serious thing then you should be open with her about finances. If she is a reasonable person she should understand you do not have endless funds and would either want to go out less or offer to help. 

Lastly, the dog part thing would be confusing to me too. And its hilarious because my husband (back when we were dating) would do the same thing! Text me saying he misses me, but would choose to be at his place. Weird. I don't get it, but some people really enjoy their space but still miss you. I don't think I will ever understand that but apparently its a thing. Why not tell her you are just trying to figure out ways to spend time with her and ask what she likes?

I am leaning towards thinking she is very immature...


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Red flags. Dating is a tryout dump them fast if it doesn't look good upfront.

Do not introduce your kids. It's way to early!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Dump and run ....


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

She sounds very high maintenance...gonna be a LOT of work.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

she sounds completely bonkers to me... :laugh:


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

She sounds insecure and controlling. If the relationship is such a hassle this soon it will only get worse. Time to move along.


----------



## plomito (Apr 7, 2015)

Marc878 said:


> Red flags. Dating is a tryout dump them fast if it doesn't look good upfront.
> 
> 
> 
> Do not introduce your kids. It's way to early!!!!!!




Oh no, once she declined the second time, i took it as a sign and since then i do not extend any invite when my children are around.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

plomito said:


> *When she gets upset she completely shut down, and make rude comments.* Her attitude changes completely and is very hard to talk to her.
> 
> For example, the other day she wanted to go to a restaurant, but* I was driving my children *back to their mother's house. I explained to her my current situation, and she got upset. *She told me I ignore her when she wants something, and how I don't care about her feelings.* Dude !! I am driving wtf
> 
> ...


If you're asking for completely unvarnished thoughts, mine are along the lines of "She's a spoiled <insert c word here> and you make yourself look desperate, weak, and pathetic by continuing to date her."


----------



## plomito (Apr 7, 2015)

moulinyx said:


> We all suck at fighting fair. Communication is so hard when we all come from different backgrounds which shapes how we react to things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried one time to discuss her temper when she is upset. Her response was “oh well this is how i am” at that point I didn’t say anything else because it was obvious that the conversation was not going to end up anywhere. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plomito (Apr 7, 2015)

MJJEAN said:


> If you're asking for completely unvarnished thoughts, mine are along the lines of "She's a spoiled <insert c word here> and you make yourself look desperate, weak, and pathetic by continuing to date her."




Ouch .




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Next.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

1) You do mind. About all the things you mentioned.

2) This early in the dating process she is on her best behavior. Whatever you see now is the tip of the iceberg. Imagine how these things will amplify as she becomes more secure in the relationship.

If you're looking for a long time relationship, dating is a vetting process. I'd cut the line now before you have much invested.


----------



## plomito (Apr 7, 2015)

zookeeper said:


> 1) You do mind. About all the things you mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




True, and i honestly don’t like how her attitude changes when she is upset. Is like dealing with a person who does not listen and does not care about what you have to say or your feelings.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

plomito said:


> True, and i honestly don’t like how her attitude changes when she is upset. Is like dealing with a person who does not listen and does not care about what you have to say or your feelings.


If you don't end it now (as I believe you should) you have to stop with the "I don't mind, it's OK" BS. Set your boundaries now. My money is on you seeing a decidedly uglier side of her. Maybe then you will begin to know the true person.


----------



## moulinyx (May 30, 2019)

plomito said:


> I tried one time to discuss her temper when she is upset. Her response was “oh well this is how i am” at that point I didn’t say anything else because it was obvious that the conversation was not going to end up anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah this girl has a lot of growing up to do. I referenced my husband a lot here, but keep in mind these issues were from when we were around 22 & 23. Things did not improve until the maturity was there. I am not saying she is a terrible person but it seems like you need someone with a similar background so it isn't such a stretch for you two to meet in the middle.


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

Sounds bipolar. 
Living with one is hell.
Never know if it’s going to be sweetness, or
Get the exorcist.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

plomito said:


> True, and i honestly don’t like how her attitude changes when she is upset. *Is like dealing with a person who does not listen and does not care about what you have to say or your feelings.*


It's not_ like_ dealing with a person who does not listen or care, it _is _dealing with someone who doesn't listen or care.

Would you like me to explain her attitude change to you? 

She's training people around her. If her hind end is kissed the right way, she's lovely. If it's not, there's Hell to pay. It's a not-so-subtle manipulation. Carrot-stick. Nice her is carrot. Mean her is stick.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Two words - high maintenance


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

You are only dating her. You owe her nothing. 
Next time she pulls her crap tell her you’re not in the mood to listen to her bs and either hang up or walk away. 
She may learn to behave or she may not. Either way stop being her doormat.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Sounds like she’d be better as an ex-girlfriend than a girlfriend.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

zookeeper said:


> If you don't end it now (as I believe you should) you have to stop with the "I don't mind, it's OK" BS. Set your boundaries now. My money is on you seeing a decidedly uglier side of her. Maybe then you will begin to know the true person.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

moulinyx said:


> We all suck at fighting fair. Communication is so hard when we all come from different backgrounds which shapes how we react to things.
> 
> My husband used to completely shut down when we would argue until I learned how to talk to him/how he needs to be talked to in order to create a conducive environment for moving past our fight. Have you tried acknowledging that she is mad and asking why she is upset? She sounds like someone who is so used to not being "heard" that she just bottles it up. My husband used to do the same rude comments as well. This suggestion is *really hard* and may not be appropriate for your relationship, but ive had success saying things like "I love you and just want to understand how you feel and why" or suggesting to table the conversation for 5 minutes so we can collect our thoughts.
> 
> ...


Stick around, your advice is good. You actually try to help others..

Hello?





[THM]- THRD


----------



## moulinyx (May 30, 2019)

SunCMars said:


> Stick around, your advice is good. You actually try to help others..
> 
> Hello?
> 
> ...


Hah, thanks! I didn't realize id enjoy these forums so much, which really helped me have some self reflection. I enjoy your posts as well!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

As I see it she has 'issues'.

She is not evil, but she is immature and manipulative as @MJJEAN suggested.

Part amicably over the phone.

When she asks 'why' merely state that the two of you are not compatible.

Leave it at that. Let her go on and defend herself, then hangup.

Ignore her calls after that.


----------



## cheapie (Aug 6, 2018)

I agree with the majority here - at best she’s immature and at worst narcissistic and controlling. She may be pretty, but she is not “sweet”. Cut your losses and move on.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

She seems, selfish, immature, and demanding.

And if you haven't been going out long, she doesn't NEED to be interacting with your kids.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

23cm said:


> Sounds bipolar.
> Living with one is hell.
> Never know if it’s going to be sweetness, or
> Get the exorcist.


Moody is not bipolar. We are not doctors. This is ridiculous.

She IS self-centered and immature and NOT good girlfriend/possible stepmother material.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Nope. I mean what makes you chase?
Is she that hot? 
Does she have the holy grail of oral sex or the the luxury car level vagina?

Sorry, the minute you put yourself above my kids I am out. Nope, this is you dating. This is not you neglecting your SO for the children. You are handling your business as a parent and she wants to be first.

Hard no.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> *Sorry, the minute you put yourself above my kids I am out*. Nope, this is you dating. This is not you neglecting your SO for the children. You are handling your business as a parent and she wants to be first.
> 
> Hard no.


My thought exactly. If I'm in the car with my kids and the woman I am dating is upset about not going to some stupid restaurant that we could literally go to at anytime I would have some choice words for her. When I was dating, people who didn't respect my boundaries when I was with my kids were kicked to the curb quickly. I was very sensitive about that. If I was with my kids and someone kept texting me after I told them I was with my kids I was done with that person. On the flip side of that I found that the two women I got serious about absolutely loved the fact that I was pretty much no contact when I was with my kids. They thought it showed the signs of a good man. Find someone that appreciates that part of you.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

OP you said you'd only been on a few dates with this woman. How many is a few? Less than 5 and I'm wondering why you're still in this "relationship" with someone who is so incompatible. Based on what you wrote about her, I'm going to guess that she's younger than you and/or smokin' hot. 

I'm also wondering why you would be introducing someone you're casually dating to your kids. In my opinion, your kids should not be introduced to anyone you've been dating less than 6 months. In other words, only introduce women you're serious about.


----------



## plomito (Apr 7, 2015)

Lila said:


> OP you said you'd only been on a few dates with this woman. How many is a few? Less than 5 and I'm wondering why you're still in this "relationship" with someone who is so incompatible. Based on what you wrote about her, I'm going to guess that she's younger than you and/or smokin' hot.
> 
> I'm also wondering why you would be introducing someone you're casually dating to your kids. In my opinion, your kids should not be introduced to anyone you've been dating less than 6 months. In other words, only introduce women you're serious about.




We dated for couple of months, but now is when she is starting to show her other side. We are around 2 years apart, and she is gorgeous but that is not enough reason for me to deal with her issues. This is why i wanted to share in here, I wanted to see what others think about this entire situation. 

I only invited her because i thought it would be nice to spend some time in the park and talk and at the same time see how she interact with my children, but it was a bad idea and i agree with you comment **lesson learned**

Overall like everything at the beginning it was nice and we shared some good times, but it has been recently that i started to notice these changes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plomito (Apr 7, 2015)

personofinterest said:


> Moody is not bipolar. We are not doctors. This is ridiculous.
> 
> She IS self-centered and immature and NOT good girlfriend/possible stepmother material.




One thing I didn’t share is that she does not have children. I wonder is this can be causing this behavior.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

plomito said:


> True, and i honestly don’t like how her attitude changes when she is upset. Is like dealing with a person who does not listen and does not care about what you have to say or your feelings.


This is NOT a person that you can have a long-term relationship with. If she can't have conversations NOW about things that aren't even particularly hard, how do you think she will be as things go along and your run into a tough patch?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

She is showing you her true self now.... do you think this is someone you want to spend the rest of your life with? Want your kids around?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

How old are you, OP? And your "girlfriend"?


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

She sounds like a spoiled, entitle princess. Not worth it, dump and run. 

Oh and NO WAY should you introduce your kids at this point, not with ANY woman.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Honestly @plomito, I see a lot of red flags. What age are the two of you? I apologize if this was already asked and answered; I haven’t read any of the replies yet. Also, how long have you been dating for?

I find that when people are faced with things that they don’t like, or trying situations that make them upset, how they act and deal with those things are very telling. 

1. Does she interact with your kids at all? If I were a parent, and my partner didn’t want to interact with my kids, that would be a problem. 

2. You should most definitely not have to pay every time you guys go out. It’s wrong of her to expect this of you. When I go out with my significant other, more often than not, he pays. He makes more money than me, and is financially more stable I think. However, I offer to go in with him every time this happens. I do pay as well, but would say that it’s a 60/40 split. In your case, I would stop suggesting that you guys go out to places that cost money. Explain to her that you simply cannot afford to foot the bill 100% of the time, and if she’s not willing to kick in once in awhile, going out will need to stop. Go to free places instead, go for walks, do outdoor activities, etc.

Which leads me to…

3. She only wants to frequent parks where wealthy people go? I don’t even understand that, I’m sorry. Tell her which park you and your kids are going to, invite her along. If she wants to come, great, if not, great. Go with your kids and have a blast!

If this were my significant other, I would have a problem with it, and honestly, I’d have trouble being with someone like that. Have you talked to her about any of this?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@plomito here is my suggestion:-


----------



## plomito (Apr 7, 2015)

Ursula said:


> Honestly @plomito, I see a lot of red flags. What age are the two of you? I apologize if this was already asked and answered; I haven’t read any of the replies yet. Also, how long have you been dating for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She met them once and that was it. It did not go bad, but that was it. 

The park issue is because i live in a middle class area. Yes, sometimes it gets loud but is nice park where the people around my area go to enjoy their evenings and have a good time. She does not like it because according to her is “ghetto”.

I am 40 and she is 42. She does not have children, and this is why i think she does not know how precious the time with them is. I already told her, in my case i get them only 2 days out of the week and i try to enjoy each second with them.

We discussed some of these issues, but the second she gets upset is like talking to wall. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

At 42 she is set in her ways.

Her ways are set in cement.

Yes, the fact that she has no children of her own, means she (obviously) cannot relate.

She sounds resentful of the fact that she has to share you with your children.

She is not for you.

Castled beauties are lovely, face-value worthy of the dote.
Certainly so on the outside, not necessarily inside the moat.





[THM]- The Typist I


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

plomito said:


> She met them once and that was it. It did not go bad, but that was it.
> 
> The park issue is because i live in a middle class area. Yes, sometimes it gets loud but is nice park where the people around my area go to enjoy their evenings and have a good time. She does not like it because according to her is “ghetto”.
> 
> ...




Toss this fish back, it’s not a keeper. 

Next!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

plomito said:


> I am 40 and she is 42. She does not have children.



mmm..... 42 and she is behaving like a child...


----------



## cheapie (Aug 6, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> mmm..... 42 and she is behaving like a child...


Yeah, based on the behavior, I assumed this was a 20 something he was talking about. She's 42 and behaving this way?!? Sheesh.....

Dude, if she's behaving this way at 42, and this early in the relationship, I can pretty much guarantee the only thing she's going to do for you is make your life miserable.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

She seems like a snob on top of everything else.

The park is loud? Of course, because people are enjoying themselves and playing!

Yeesh.

You can do much better for yourself and your kids. Next


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

She's 42 and behaving like this?? RUN!!!


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

plomito said:


> She met them once and that was it. It did not go bad, but that was it.
> 
> The park issue is because i live in a middle class area. Yes, sometimes it gets loud but is nice park where the people around my area go to enjoy their evenings and have a good time. She does not like it because according to her is “ghetto”.
> 
> ...



Wow, I’d have never pegged her age at 42; I was imagining that she was about 20 years younger than that. 

That’s good that meeting your kids was a positive experience, but find it odd that she’s not interested in spending time with them. I’m a firm believer in this: if you don’t want anything to do with the kids of the person you’re dating, you shouldn’t be dating them.

As for her not knowing how precious your time with your kids is, I’m not sure that has anything to do with her not having kids. I think it has more to do with her head appearing to be in the clouds, and being selfish. I’m an example of this. I’m 41 and don’t have kids but am dating someone who’s 44 and has a child who he spends every second week with. I get that he cherishes his time with her, and I use every second week to catch up on house and yard work, which I also appreciate having the time to do. We will still catch up on the phone, but only after his daughter goes to bed. I’m very aware of his time with her, and make sure that I don’t interrupt it.

I don’t agree with SunCMars, and think that people can change at any age, but it depends on the person; I get the feeling that she’s not going to change her ways.


----------



## plomito (Apr 7, 2015)

personofinterest said:


> She seems like a snob on top of everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactly my point


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plomito (Apr 7, 2015)

One time we were in a restaurant and my oldest kept texting me. I excused myself because i wanted to answer, and when i came back to the table she asked why the texts, and how i was not paying attention to her. 

needles to say the dinner ended there, but that was one of the early signs 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

plomito said:


> One thing I didn’t share is that she does not have children. I wonder is this can be causing this behavior.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nope. It's just her.

I met my husband at 38, he has a daughter and I never behaved this way. I used to think it was cute when she'd call him while we were on a date, she was only 6. Of course he always answered :smile2:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

plomito said:


> One thing I didn’t share is that she does not have children. I wonder is this can be causing this behavior.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't think not having children is causing this. While she likely can't relate to being a parent, that doesn't mean that someone without kids can't understand the commitment and time, and respect that. I have friends who met their (now) husbands, where the man had children and they did not. They buckled up, embraced the family and the journey, right alongside their guy. My husband and I don't have children by choice. I volunteer one-to-one with 'disadvantaged' youth. I'm fully aware the dynamic and responsibilities between the young person and I is different to those of the parent. I may not relate to being a parent, however, I respect the relationship. And while that isn't a dating scenario, I'm attempting to balance out the perspective. Yet in saying this, it's not lost on hubs and I that we don't have the kind of commitments, responsibilities, and perspective that our friends with kids do. Sometimes we're the brunt of lighthearted banter because of this... and we agree with it..! 

If she is open to dating a man with children, the reality is she needs to recognize and respect the commitment involved.

For you though OP, this relatively fast feedback that you have gained sounds useful to cut your losses before getting deeper into the relationship.


----------



## Cat Lady (May 7, 2019)

I must be missing something because I can’t figure out why you would want to stay with someone like this, at this point in the relationship??


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

In Absentia said:


> she sounds completely bonkers to me... :laugh:


Sounds like a woman to me.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Thound said:


> In Absentia said:
> 
> 
> > she sounds completely bonkers to me... <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" ></a>
> ...


Rude!


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I believe you mentioned she is "gorgeous." My guess is the reason you are dragging your feet about dropping her like radioactive waste is she's great in bed.

From what you've written, it sounds like you realize she's a royal pain in the ass. Great sex is often nothing more than that - great sex. Sounds like the two of you are mismatched in every other way.

Time to change dance partners ….


----------



## Robert22205 (Jun 6, 2018)

What bothers you now will bother you 1000 times more in a few years.

Her lack of interest in your kids is a huge red flag.

Studies show that one of the biggest mistakes people make when looking for a life partner is to spend too much time dating someone after you realize they are not appropriate. She's just using you for a free meal. Time to move on.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

In Absentia said:


> mmm..... 42 and she is behaving like a child...


Sounds pretty much like my wife. Is your girlfriend on the ASD spectrum, perhaps?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

plomito said:


> One time we were in a restaurant and my oldest kept texting me. I excused myself because i wanted to answer, and when i came back to the table she asked why the texts, and how i was not paying attention to her.
> 
> needles to say the dinner ended there, but that was one of the early signs


I'm kind of amazed that she's even spending time with you. You are so NOT what she was looking for - you have dependent kids and all the things that come with being a parent to dependent children. Quite honestly, when I was 42 or 43 and was single, I avoided guys like you like the plague. My son was going to be going to college in just a year or two when I was that age and there was no way in hell I wanted to go backwards and deal with some guy who had had his kids later in life. Nope, no way. And she has no kids at ALL so that confuses me even more why she started dating you.

She obviously doesn't take your 'relationship' seriously, nor is she emotionally mature enough to look past her own nose because she thinks she should be your first priority. She's probably spent her life having men pretty much do her bidding (you said she's gorgeous) so you're just seeing the results of a woman who is used to having lots of male attention and getting her way.

I have to agree with the poster who said you look kind of weak and desperate clinging to this woman after she's already disrespected you NUMEROUS times. Find your pride, find your dignity, and scrape her off your grill.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Ursula said:


> I don’t agree with SunCMars, and think that people can change at any age, but it depends on the person; I get the feeling that she’s not going to change her ways.



I don't agree with SunCMars on everything either, but he did not write it, The Typist I posted it.

He made a 'blanket' statement about women who have never had children.
This woman 'did display' her unhappiness at needing to share him with his kid.

I agree, it was unfair to lovely people like yourself. Not all people are the same.

The Typist I triggered you.

I apologize, in his stead. 
Right now he is hurt and is fussing uncontrollably over your remark.





[THM]- Lilith McGarvey


----------



## dadstartingover (Oct 23, 2015)

plomito said:


> One time we were in a restaurant and my oldest kept texting me. I excused myself because i wanted to answer, and when i came back to the table she asked why the texts, and how i was not paying attention to her.
> 
> needles to say the dinner ended there, but that was one of the early signs


Just going to leave this here, in case you may have stumbled upon a BPD person. Seems to be the disorder du jour for women in the modern dating world (thank you, broken homes and lack of parenting).

Borderline Personality Disorder


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Thound said:


> Sounds like a woman to me.


Not all women are bonkers, just like not all men are. Some yes, and if you find this to be the case in your life, find a different (better) quality of woman to hang around.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> I don't agree with SunCMars on everything either, but he did not write it, The Typist I posted it.
> 
> He made a 'blanket' statement about women who have never had children.
> This woman 'did display' her unhappiness at needing to share him with his kid.
> ...


You don't have to apologize for him, but to avoid future confusion/offense, perhaps The Typist, Lilith and your other personalities, may want to consider having their own logins. Because if a person were to hit the "Quote" button, it would always quote @SunCMars (like it did on this post), not @lilith or not @The Typist I. Same goes for tagging with the "@" sign, as I just demonstrated.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Ursula said:


> You don't have to apologize for him, but to avoid future confusion/offense, perhaps The Typist, Lilith and your other personalities, may want to consider having their own logins. Because if a person were to hit the "Quote" button, it would always quote @SunCMars (like it did on this post), not @lilith or not @The Typist I. Same goes for tagging with the "@" sign, as I just demonstrated.


I tried, I failed.
@EleGirl killed him, killed my second personality dead. She first insulted him, she called @ulyssesheart, my sock puppet.
I was next, she was going to kill me next if I did not obey, and follow her cruel rules.

I obey because she was my EXGF, two reincarnations ago. 





[THM]- The Host, RD


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Ursula said:


> Not all women are bonkers, just like not all men are. Some yes, and if you find this to be the case in your life, find a different (better) quality of woman to hang around.


That was in jest


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Don’t subject your kids to your dating, at least in the beginning. I would tell her so long. She is trouble waiting to hook onto someone for a ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

SunCMars said:


> I tried, I failed.
> 
> @EleGirl killed him, killed my second personality dead. She first insulted him, she called @ulyssesheart, my sock puppet.
> I was next, she was going to kill me next if I did not obey, and follow her cruel rules.
> ...


That's right I killed ulyssesheart, a sock puppet, an imposter.

Two reincarnations ago? LOL... I remember that... still laughing after all these lifetimes. >


----------



## iamoookkkk (Jun 2, 2019)

i really don't understand why everybody goes on forums like this.
First,understand that nobody from this forum doesn't know your couple,maybe there is something in her pust,maybe she has some problems in her life.
So just go and speak with her.!


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

plomito said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I been divorced for two years now, and recently I started to date this girl. She is pretty sweet and friendly, but I noticed recently she started to show her other side. When she gets upset she completely shut down, and make rude comments. Her attitude changes completely and is very hard to talk to her.
> 
> ...


Dumping her could actually be the best thing you could do for her, and yourself. 
She needs a reality check. 
I had a girl years ago like your GF, she ended up stabbing me with a 12" knife in the back.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

iamoookkkk said:


> i really don't understand why everybody goes on forums like this.
> First,understand that nobody from this forum doesn't know your couple,maybe there is something in her pust,maybe she has some problems in her life.
> So just go and speak with her.!


Said the person who's on a forum like this......


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

iamoookkkk said:


> i really don't understand why everybody goes on forums like this.
> First,understand that nobody from this forum doesn't know your couple,maybe there is something in her pust,maybe she has some problems in her life.
> So just go and speak with her.!


A d yet here you are.....


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> I tried, I failed.
> 
> @EleGirl killed him, killed my second personality dead. She first insulted him, she called @ulyssesheart, my sock puppet.
> I was next, she was going to kill me next if I did not obey, and follow her cruel rules.
> ...


You (ALL of you's) are a TRIP! :grin2:


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Try picking your next partner for her personality, not her looks.


----------



## plomito (Apr 7, 2015)

turnera said:


> Try picking your next partner for her personality, not her looks.




I don’t go for looks. I was attracted to her and we talked and things started from there. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plomito (Apr 7, 2015)

iamoookkkk said:


> i really don't understand why everybody goes on forums like this.
> 
> First,understand that nobody from this forum doesn't know your couple,maybe there is something in her pust,maybe she has some problems in her life.
> 
> So just go and speak with her.!




Lol.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

plomito said:


> I don’t go for looks. I was attracted to her and we talked and things started from there.


Uh huh. Sure.


----------

